# White Swan or Ugly Duckling? The Harbin SH-5.



## nuuumannn (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

The latest addition to my walkaround site is this gem from China, the Harbin SH-5. When I planned my trip to the PRC, I really wanted to go see this big bird, so I was pleased to be able to do this walkaround. Link to the site below, including a description and service use of the type, which might not be so familiar to all. Enjoy.





SH-5 01




SH-5 02




SH-5 06




SH-5 53




SH-5 73




SH-5 83

Link to SH-5 information and photos:
Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2018)

Good article Grant. Nice looking aircraft up the cockpit area and then it goes all sideways

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice photos and article Grant.

I remember this only being known in the West in the late 1980s despite the first flight being in 1976. William Green described it as a "leisurely development process"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

Good stuff Grant - don't know if it's ugly, or 'rustically attractive' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2018)

I will go with ugly.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep. Terry has hippos as a baseline.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2018)

Definitely ugly but good shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 18, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Grant - don't know if it's ugly, or 'rustically attractive' !



Rustically attractive? That's me you're talking about!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey, it's a seaplane with props, love it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

